
A report on attacks on land and environment defenders in 2017 - vector_spaces
https://www.globalwitness.org/en/campaigns/environmental-activists/at-what-cost/
======
kartan
> Companies have a responsibility to their customers, who should have
> confidence that the products they buy are not fuelling human rights abuses,
> cultural destruction or environmental devastation.

We need better agreements between countries that force politicians to support
humanitarian actions. Right now rich countries expect to get goods without
looking at the atrocities committed to produce them. And then, there is an
increasing willingness to protect frontiers to shield that some countries from
the consequences of their actions.

We need to improve the world together. We need to support environmental
protection all over the globe. It is very difficult for small economies to
eradicate violence and corruption when rich countries pour money that makes
the problem worst. It is not an easy task. Patronizing developing countries is
not going to work.

The article also links to that:
[https://www.globalwitness.org/en/campaigns/environmental-
act...](https://www.globalwitness.org/en/campaigns/environmental-
activists/what-businesses-governments-can-do-defenders/)

~~~
pytester
This ought to be the primary purpose of trade deals.

Currently agreements like the TTIP and TPP are written with the primary
purpose of advancing the interests of the corporations who secretly shadow-
write them and the secondary interest of increasing net trade (e.g. ensuring
that you can buy a t shirt at hot topic for $4 instead of $6).

------
gcb0
this is the new "sponsor a child in the third world" scam? their only actual
actions I could find on the site is to publish business self regulation?

I'd love to be wrong...

~~~
rudiv
What do you mean by that? Surely comparing charities with advocacy groups is a
red herring in of itself?

------
luckylion
I suppose this hinges primarily on who is counted, and it sounds fishy.
"Defending one's land" would technically include anyone who defends themselves
against intruders, South African farmers for example. Yet those are not
counted because they aren't "defending" their land for environmental reason,
while south american farmers that are murdered by "unknown assailants" or
"criminal gangs" are included.

~~~
rudiv
I can't help but think you're attempting to race-bait people, because most
people bring up South African farms as part of the idea that a 'white
genocide' is occurring in South Africa, which is funny because a significant
proportion of those murdered in farms in SA are black.

~~~
classicsnoot
Honest question: what are the parameters for a 'white genocide?' To clarify,
what would have to occur for you to believe that title is appropriate?

~~~
wtracy
Not the op, but:

Genocide is an organized attempt to drive a race to extinction. An effort
whose stated goal is to kill everyone of European decent residing in South
Africa would qualify as genocide.

Genocide is not just any large-scale killing. It's certainly not the seizing
of property, regardless of scale.

~~~
classicsnoot
Here[1] is the United Nations definition of genocide. Do you think what is
occurring in South Africa (or what occurred in Rhodesia-Zimbabwe specifically
as well as in Zimbabwe ~2 decades later) qualifies?

[1][https://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/genocide](https://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/genocide)

